# Die radikale Wühlmausbekämpfung! (1xGif)



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2019)

​


----------



## CukeSpookem (25 Okt. 2019)

Normalerweise sprengt man den Rasen mit dem Wasserschlauch, aber mit dem Gasschlauch geht es wohl schneller und hat auch mehr Tiefenwirkung. :thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Okt. 2019)

Aber die Wühlmaus dürfte es vielleicht erwischt haben! 

:thx:


----------



## Ludger77 (25 Okt. 2019)

Das nenne ich mal Rasensprengen!


----------



## hirnknall (25 Okt. 2019)

Bei solchen Videos frage ich mich immer, wie kommen Leute mit einem IQ von 65 zu einem eigenen Garten kommen

Auf der anderen Seite braucht es nicht mal so viel, um Präsident der USA zu werden happy010

Egal, sein Wühlmausproblem ist er damit mit Sicherheit nicht losgeworden tssss


----------



## CukeSpookem (26 Okt. 2019)

Und was lernen wir daraus ?
Wer selber wühlt, braucht keine Maus !


----------



## comatron (27 Okt. 2019)

Kann aber auch sein er will ein Blumenbeet anlegen.


----------



## chini72 (28 Okt. 2019)

Ich meinte gelesen zu haben, dass es keine Wühlmäuse waren!! Sondern WANZEN!!
Die produzieren irgend ein Gas. Deswegen die Detonation.


----------

